# Cozi got a haircut



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been "trimming" Cozi for a while and just decided to try a new groomer... She got a touch up FFT yesterday.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

What a beauty! Love her color!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Cozi is one sweet looking mini poo! I love the photos you've posted of her, you really seem to catch her personality in all of them. My little boy hasn't done that "frog" lay down thing since he was a pup. I think he and Cozi are the same age, 15 months? Well she's not only gorgeous, she's nimble. Look forward to seeing lots more pictures of her.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

adorable! how old is cozi?


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you! She is really tough to take pix of...as there are a lot of people on here with black dogs, I am always amazed at the nice pix I've seen. 

Chagall's mom- You are right, they are the same age! Her birthday is May 22nd. What is Chagall's?
She is not only nimble, but such a nut. She INSISTS on jumping on and off of everything she can on the way to her destination. Definitely keeps me entertained  But such a good girl.

ChocolateMillie- She is just over 15 months.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Cozi is adorable, nice to see some updated photos of her! Darcy sprawls out in the frog position all the time as well.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She's so black!

I love how you've done her head ! Too cute..

I did Saffy's head like that once, I loved it.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Cozi is so pretty! She reminds me of my Jager so much. He lies like that in the "frog legs" position all the time...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

artsycourtneysue said:


> Chagall's mom- You are right, they are the same age! Her birthday is May 22nd. What is Chagall's?
> She is not only nimble, but such a nut. She INSISTS on jumping on and off of everything she can on the way to her destination. Definitely keeps me entertained  But such a good girl.


Chagall is a "spring baby" too, May 17 is his birthday. If Cozi likes "older men," with silver hair, we might just be able to make a match! He's neutered, since he's purely a (beloved) pet poodle, so no harm would come to your girl in the way of an unexpected litter. (lol!) As for the leaping about, don't I know it! I tell Chagall he is not Pegasus and does not in fact have wings. He may, however, have kangaroo in his ancestry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a very pretty girl! She looks wonderful!


----------

